
Ask HN: Does somebody needs a full-process desginer on your team? - mihavidakovich
Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;m 19 years old self-taught Full-process designer from Slovenia. As of right now I&#x27;m finishing school and I&#x27;m in process of searching a job. It can be any kind; freelance, contract, part-time or full-time. I&#x27;m willing to relocate.<p>I have more than 5 years experiences in web design, app design and branding. My passion is to create something beautiful every day and to improve something. I am consistently pixel-perfect with my designs and I&#x27;m up-to-date with latest trends in my field.<p>You can check my latest work at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si and read more about me, my process and my latest clients at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;about<p>A few snapshots of latest work: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;f69FB<p>Contact me at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vidakovic.si&#x2F;contact or at miha@vidakovic.si<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
"Does somebody need <me>" isn't a good discussion topic. It's a job ad. On
Hackernews job ads are submitted on the first day of the month in two
discussion threads by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

(I have nothing against one job ad. But companies tend to be aggressive
submitting their ads and freelancers would start too if it becomes successful.
There are many other websites and forums for job ads).

------
rgovind
You may want to define what Full process means? Also, your question emphasizes
process than designer, which I think is the position you are really looking
for

~~~
mihavidakovich
Hey, you can read more about the term I use here:
[http://fullprocessdesigner.com/](http://fullprocessdesigner.com/) Travis made
a nice podcast about that term and what it means in business world.

~~~
patrickgordon
I don't know about anyone else but I have never heard of this term used before
in business or otherwise.

The 10 points seem like a loose "definition" of a Business Analyst.

